# July 1st in California: Are we fully covered?



## ajcadoo (Jan 22, 2015)

Just so I am on the same page, July 1st is the deadline for insurance providers to have adequate rideshare coverage in the state of California? If that is the case, then we would be covered for both liability and comp/collision by Uber when transporting a pax?

We'd no longer risk getting dropped by our insurance provider if involved in an accident since we had hybrid insurance... 

Is this all correct?


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

This might help.

http://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201320140AB2293


----------



## ajcadoo (Jan 22, 2015)

I was hoping someone could provide some layman answer. Sadly, reading the legalities of legislation isn't something I am experienced with.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

me too..


----------



## nikb (Mar 21, 2015)

It doesn't seem to me that this has anything to do with personal insurance carriers being required to carry coverage for TNC drivers, but that the TNC companies are required to carry full liability for all drivers who use their platform. Whether or not there is liability coverage during periods 1 2 and 3 is irrelevant to personal insurance, because the act of using a vehicle for livery voids the policy regardless of having contingent coverage. Driving for TNCs increases overall risk, even when the app is not on.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

You are actually suppose to be covered now (Since November 22, 2014) according to the PUC directive.

Only problem is none of the TNC's have announced that they are complying with the directive:

http://www.cpuc.ca.gov/PUC/Enforcement/TNC/TNC+Insurance+Requirements.htm

"Until AB 2293 becomes effective, the Commission requires all TNCs to carry a minimum of $100,000 commercial insurance for Period 1."


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

But to be clear Comp / Collision coverage is still not mandated by the PUC. It's Primary Liability that is the mandated coverage. Still think Drivers cars will be subject to the Voluntary Coverage's of the TNC's for the Comp and Collision. Along with the high deductibles.


To put it in Layman's terms the PUC only cares about protecting the public. So that is why they demand liability coverage for other people and property.

TNC drivers are a their own business The PUC is not going to regulate how you protect your own business. If you want to risk it all and loose all your money invested that's your call as a business owner. But most business owners would opt to have the proper coverage they need to protect their business. Simply because the proper insurance does not exist except through the TNC's generosity is not the PUC's problem.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

ajcadoo said:


> I was hoping someone could provide some layman answer. Sadly, reading the legalities of legislation isn't something I am experienced with.


Layman language? Sign up for Metromile and see what the future brings. Everybody so far has not had a problem with it. The only naysayers make mention of "6 month re-assessment". Well all insurance companies do that. If you get tickets or citations rates go up. But I will take the the next 6 months of peace of mind as a start.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Walkersm said:


> But to be clear Comp / Collision coverage is still not mandated by the PUC. It's Primary Liability that is the mandated coverage. Still think Drivers cars will be subject to the Voluntary Coverage's of the TNC's for the Comp and Collision. Along with the high deductibles.
> 
> To put it in Layman's terms the PUC only cares about protecting the public. So that is why they demand liability coverage for other people and property.
> 
> TNC drivers are a their own business The PUC is not going to regulate how you protect your own business. If you want to risk it all and loose all your money invested that's your call as a business owner. But most business owners would opt to have the proper coverage they need to protect their business. Simply because the proper insurance does not exist except through the TNC's generosity is not the PUC's problem.


If worse comes to worse, bankruptcy.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

In layman terms

Hybrid insurance does not change the amount of the Uber insurance. If you are at fault or collide with an uninsured driver there's a $1000 deductible with Uber on collision. So put your first thousand dollars earnings in a little box in case you need it. 

Metromile is the first on the market They agree in advance that they won't void your personal insurance with them. There will be more, but not yet.


----------



## ajcadoo (Jan 22, 2015)

I guess that all makes sense. Liability is not a concern. Uber already has policies in place, and I would never drive during period 1 so it does not apply. I guess I will have to wait until USAA offers a hybrid policy in California. I was hoping the July 1st deadline was for insurance companies to offer a policy that was accepting of rideshare, but it appears that may not be the case. I am just worried about my car (which is a 2015 model). Havent driven at all until I am fully covered. And even with a $1K deductible, I am still happier than possibly shelling out thousands more in cash.


----------

